# Trade Possibilities



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

If you would have asked me a few weeks ago, should the Mavs search for a trade, I would have said no. But in light of the “reported” Finley incident, I was wondering if fans fill that they should move Fin, and what they should move him for. Also, post any other trade possibilities you feel that they should pursue.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think Finley needs to be traded ASAP, while his stock is as high as its going to be. But one must ask, how will this hurt the team. I mean, Finley is the heart of the this team.

Here's a few I came up with, not very good but anyway:

Dallas trades: SG Michael Finley (17.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 2.7 apg in 38.5 minutes)
C Shawn Bradley	(2.3 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.2 apg in 9.1 minutes)
Dallas receives: PF Antonio Davis	(6.0 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 1.1 apg in 23.9 minutes)
PF Tyson Chandler	(7.9 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 27.4 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -5.6 ppg, +8.7 rpg, and -1.0 apg.

Chicago trades: PF Antonio Davis	(6.0 ppg, 5.6 rpg, 1.1 apg in 23.9 minutes)
PF Tyson Chandler	(7.9 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 0.8 apg in 27.4 minutes)
Chicago receives: SG Michael Finley	(17.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 2.7 apg in 38.5 minutes)
C Shawn Bradley	(2.3 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 0.2 apg in 9.1 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +5.6 ppg, -8.7 rpg, and +1.0 apg.
*Dallas*
Jason Terry/Devin Harris
Marquis Daniels/Jerry Stackhouse
Josh Howard/Jerry Stackhouse
Dirk Nowitzki/Antonio Davis/Alan Henderson
Erick Dampier/Tyson Chandler

We become better defensively, and maybe trade Henderson for a good *shoot*ing guard

Chicago gets their big SG they are looking for
------------------------------------------
Dallas trades: SG Michael Finley (17.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 2.7 apg in 38.5 minutes)
Dallas receives: SG Eddie Jones	(12.8 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.9 minutes)
SG Dorell Wright	(0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -4.4 ppg, +0.7 rpg, and 0.0 apg.

Miami trades: SG Eddie Jones	(12.8 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.7 apg in 35.9 minutes)
SG Dorell Wright	(0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 2.0 minutes)
Miami receives: SG Michael Finley	(17.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 2.7 apg in 38.5 minutes)
Change in team outlook: +4.4 ppg, -0.7 rpg, and 0.0 apg)

Finley > Eddie Jones. So that's why Dorrell Wright is in there

Jason Terry/Devin Harris
Marquis Daniels/Eddie Jones
Josh Howard/Jerry Stackhouse
Dirk Nowitzki/Alan Henderson
Erick Dampier/Shawn Bradley

With DJ, Josh, Pavel, Dorrel and Devin making our future

But then again, trading Finley might really hurt team chemistry


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> I think Finley needs to be traded ASAP, while his stock is as high as its going to be. But one must ask, how will this hurt the team. I mean, Finley is the heart of the this team.
> 
> Here's a few I came up with, not very good but anyway:
> ...


I don't think any of those trades really work. The Bulls are looking to go young and build on what they have now, and while Finley would be a nice veteran acquisition, they probably don't want to make that deal at the expense of Chandler. And as for the heat trade, I'm sure Pat Riley is watching Finley decline just like all of us, so he's not going to trade his starting SG, who's just a notch below if not as good as Finley, plus his swingman of the future. You better hope the Heat board doesn't see this, because they'd go into bedlam. If we're truly in "get something for him" mode with Finley, then I have some proposals. I don't believe we are, but for the sake of this thread:

Finley for Sprewell

The Timberwolves do it because they simply need a change, and Spree has been the most unhappy camper. We do it because we still get a quality player who's going to give us at least 12 ppg off the bench (I assume he'll go on the bench and Daniels or Stack will start), plus he's an expiring contract. Like I said before, we're nearing Knicks mode with the cap number, so we need to pick up one or two expiring deals for the next few years.

Finley and Bradley for Robinson, Korver, Mckie

This is unlikely, but if King feels that the 76ers have a chance at contending this year, this could be something to explore. Finley would be the latest potential no. 2 man to Iverson, he's still capable of putting some points on the board. Bradley could probably become one of the better Centers in the east, where his size, his shot-blocking and once-in-a-blue-moon offensive "outbursts" could make him a pretty valuable asset to the sixers. We do it because A) Robinson's expiring. I don't know what his playing status is, but he could be serviceable if he came back. B) Korver gives us that shooter we need off the bench. We saw personally a week ago what he could do. He's the perfect off the bench sharpshooter for us, he could spell Daniels and Stackhouse for 15-20 minutes a game. C) Mckie: He's the bad contract they'd probably send over. Put him on the IR.

Finley for Davis and Lafrentz

Boston does this to acquire a perimeter partner for Pierce, while we make the deal to get a valuable center who can hit the open jumper in Lafrentz, as well as a quality swingman off the bench in Davis. This deal would bolster our bench.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:jawdrop: ...you cant be serious...can you?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> :jawdrop: ...you cant be serious...can you?


You're probably right...even I'd take that sixers one back. But the thread was setting a mood like Finley was just a malcontent that needed to be moved ASAP, Theo even said that. So I was posting as it that was the case.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> 
> 
> You're probably right...even I'd take that sixers one back. But the thread was setting a mood like Finley was just a malcontent that needed to be moved ASAP, Theo even said that. So I was posting as it that was the case.


I didn't mean to set that tone for this thread. I was more or less reacting to the recent articles about Fin and Don Nelson's commits in recent interviews. I am a Finley fan and have the up most respct for him, but it has always been a concern of mine of when he would and how would he react in handing over the team to someone else.


----------



## MFFL (Apr 21, 2003)

Atlanta trades: PF Antoine Walker (20.2 ppg, 9.4 rpg, 3.6 apg in 40.1 minutes) 
Atlanta receives: PF Tom Gugliotta (1.5 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.5 apg in 10.8 minutes) 
Michael Stewart (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Tariq Abdul-Wahad (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
PG Darrell Armstrong (5.5 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 3.2 apg in 18.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -13.2 ppg, -5.1 rpg, and +0.1 apg. 

Boston trades: PF Tom Gugliotta (1.5 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.5 apg in 10.8 minutes) 
Michael Stewart (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
Boston receives: PF Alan Henderson (3.5 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.3 apg in 15.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +2.0 ppg, +2.2 rpg, and -0.2 apg. 

Dallas trades: C Calvin Booth (2.3 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.7 minutes) 
Tariq Abdul-Wahad (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
PG Darrell Armstrong (5.5 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 3.2 apg in 18.1 minutes) 
PF Alan Henderson (3.5 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.3 apg in 15.5 minutes) 
Dallas receives: C Kurt Thomas (11.6 ppg, 10.1 rpg, 2.0 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
SF Tim Thomas (10.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.3 apg in 26.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +10.6 ppg, +5.3 rpg, and -0.3 apg. 

New York trades: C Kurt Thomas (11.6 ppg, 10.1 rpg, 2.0 apg in 36.8 minutes) 
SF Tim Thomas (10.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.3 apg in 26.4 minutes) 
New York receives: PF Antoine Walker (20.2 ppg, 9.4 rpg, 3.6 apg in 40.1 minutes) 
C Calvin Booth (2.3 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.7 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +0.6 ppg, -2.4 rpg, and +0.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Boston, Dallas, and New York being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Boston, Dallas, and New York had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I like that deal. We don't give up a whole lot, and we get two quality players. I think all Thomas needs is a change of scenery, and he could give us a valuable 20-25 minutes. It works for every team but Atlanta though, I don't know why they would do it.


----------



## MFFL (Apr 21, 2003)

Atlanta doesn't care about Walker, they just want the expiring contract. So all we are doing is substituting different expiring contracts for Walker's. The Hawks did something similar last year with Rasheed.

New York wants Walker and they would have to send a first rounder to Atlanta to balance the trade. And a NY 1st might be a VERY good pick.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I like that trade. It would give us the back up C/F we need for Dampier and some more fire power off the bench (we haven't been getting much from the bench crew the past couple of games).


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I share the same sentiments as Dre.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

This would be a great trade for the Mavericks. (The one were we receive Kurt Thomas)

We lose Henderson and Armstrong hustle and energy but replace them with talent. That is always a good deal. Boothe and Wahad are worthless.

I think Devin Harris needs to develop anyway so losing Armstrong is good in my opinion.

Kurt Thomas can do all that Henderson does and more. He is not as frenetic out there on the floor but his a way better finisher and also a good defender. And I don't see Thomas as a Center in any way. He may be able to fill in there in small spurts but he is a classic PF and would be filling the Henderson role with a minor role backing up Damp.

Tim Thomas is an underacheiving talent. Maybe in a small role here he could be valuable.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think the team is perfect just the way it is...just need to play together and not be injured...unless we could somehow trade down for Hakim Warrick...YEAH RIGHT...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

L.A. Lakers trades: SF Luke Walton (2.5 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 11.0 minutes) 
C Brian Grant (3.0 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 0.3 apg in 14.2 minutes) 
L.A. Lakers receives: C Calvin Booth (2.3 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.6 minutes) 
PF Maurice Taylor (7.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +4.6 ppg, +0.6 rpg, and +0.1 apg. 

Dallas trades: Tariq Abdul-Wahad (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
PF Alan Henderson (3.5 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.3 apg in 15.3 minutes) 
C Calvin Booth (2.3 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.1 apg in 7.6 minutes) 
Dallas receives: SF Luke Walton (2.5 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 11.0 minutes) 
C Brian Grant (3.0 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 0.3 apg in 14.2 minutes) 
SF Clarence Weatherspoon (2.2 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.2 apg in 7.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +1.9 ppg, +0.9 rpg, and +1.2 apg. 

Houston trades: SF Clarence Weatherspoon (2.2 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.2 apg in 7.6 minutes) 
PF Maurice Taylor (7.8 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 23.8 minutes) 
Houston receives: Tariq Abdul-Wahad (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
PF PJ Brown (10.7 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 2.4 apg in 35.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +0.7 ppg, +3.1 rpg, and +0.8 apg. 

New Orleans trades: PF PJ Brown (10.7 ppg, 9.0 rpg, 2.4 apg in 35.9 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: PF Alan Henderson (3.5 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 0.3 apg in 15.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -7.2 ppg, -4.6 rpg, and -2.1 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

After the trade, Dallas waive Luke Walton and New Orleans waive Henderson, with Henderson back to Dallas and Walton going to Nawleans...


Why...

Lakers: Get rid of a player who isn't fitting and has a big contract (Grant), and get more flexibility (Booth and Mo T can be traded more easily), and both players can help with some minutes off the bench...

Dallas: Brian Grant can play both PF and C, and is better to have him on the roster, than have Booth and Tariq (get rid of both in the same move). Spoon can help off the bench too and his contract end after next season.

Houston: PJ Brown can be damn good to that team... And getting rid of MO T! Spoon or Tariq, doesn't change something.

New Orleans: Get rid of PJ big contract, get Luke Walton, and free even more time to young players (David West, Lampe, Vroman)


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Though I don't feel that the Mavs will make a big move before the trade dead line, I'm starting to wonder if any teams will make a major move.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

SMDre said:


> Though I don't feel that the Mavs will make a big move before the trade dead line, I'm starting to wonder if any teams will make a major move.


Apparently we offered Devin Harris (or Josh Howard) for Carlos Boozer

But Carlos is rumoured to be moving to LA soon


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Apparently we offered Devin Harris (or Josh Howard) for Carlos Boozer


Seriously, WOW. I know Utah needs a PG since their trade with Detroit, but I would have never guessed that the mavs would have offered up Harris (or Josh) if he is our future.

The only thing I would question is if the deal was to happen, then would Dirk move to the 3 or would Boozer move to the 3 spot.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

SMDre said:


> The only thing I would question is if the deal was to happen, then would Dirk move to the 3 or would Boozer move to the 3 spot.


Dirk would move. But that trade is garbage, I don't believe it's true. I don't see Cuban trading Harris already, and not for a 4 when *we have one*. 

I don't want Dirk in any way in the middle of a minutes struggle with Stackhouse, Howard, Finley, and Daniels. Sure, Nelson won't be benching him for Howard every 2 minutes, but I'd be a lot more comfortable with him playing at his natural position, PF, then another guy at the 3. We don't need another small forward. And we don't really need Boozer, either. We're fine, I don't see anything near a major move by us.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Apparently we offered Devin Harris (or Josh Howard) for Carlos Boozer
> 
> But Carlos is rumoured to be moving to LA soon


Where did you hear that we offered Harris or Howard for Boozer?

I don't believe this rumor at all. I think we have all discovered this year how Dirk is perfect for the PF position. So why would we ever trade a young up and coming player for a guy who also plays PF. I don't think Dirk or Boozer would be good trying to guard SFs so what would we do with one superstar PF along with another really good PF. I would love to know the origin of this rumor.


----------

